

 (Almost) Introducing 37signals Accounts - jakestein
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1862-almost-introducing-37signals-accounts

======
samlittlewood
I'm curious - how did they wound up with per product user accounts in the
first place? I would have imagined that as soon as you had >1 product, there
would be a strong desire for single sign on - amongst othr things - to help
cross selling, and to avoid multiple invoices.

~~~
antonovka
37signals specializes in "punt to later" problem solving.

It's why I tear my hear out while using other company's basecamp installations
and continually run into bizarre failure modes and lore-based work-arounds.

Accordingly, I think there's room for a 37signals that works. I'd sign up --
although I'd probably want to host it locally for our 3rd party partners to
use -- so perhaps you should consider my opinion on web-hosted services
slightly suspect.

~~~
tptacek
Can you name a couple? I use pretty much the whole suite for our product work,
and I haven't run into any of these yet.

~~~
antonovka
Here's two, off the top of my head:

\- HTTP requests _regularly_ fail. Page loads, resource loading, uploads --
all of them. Sometimes the page renders without any CSS, sometimes it doesn't
load at all, and sometimes my uploads just timeout.

\- UTF-8 causes ... issues. For instance, I've run into truncation of comments
at UTF-8 characters.

------
henning
I have to change my username and pass for my $7/month Backpack account just so
37s can bundle their underfeatured software? This sounds like a good excuse to
learn a new web framework by building a Backpack clone.

~~~
trafficlight
Talk about making a mountain out of a molehill.

------
adharmad
reinventing single sign-on. woot!

~~~
tptacek
Every mainstream web application suite ever built appears to have "reinvented"
single sign-on.

